# cant find the msdos for this old pc.



## Enfrcr911 (Jun 16, 2005)

I can`t find the right Msdos command for an old pc.It a PC brand machine with American megatrend in it working Windows cant tell,But it said Vers 6.

Rom bios (C) 1990 American megatrend Inc..PC brand,Inc

And the D drive has fail..I know it could be started.I have no idea what windows this has so I could type in the correct Dos..thanks.


----------



## Dan Penny (Mar 25, 2005)

Exactly what are you looking for? A singular command, or the entire version of DOS? Your posting doesn't really clarify this.

Vers. 6 would be the DOS version; 6.0, 6.2, 6.22, etc. Windows versions go to Win 3.0, 3.1, 3.11, 95(A,B,C) 98, 98SE, ME, NT, Win2000, XP-Home, XP-Pro.

Does the machine boot? If so, typing VER at the command line should tell you which DOS version is installed on the system. Likewise, typing WINVER at the dos prompt will tell you what Windows version is installed.


----------



## Enfrcr911 (Jun 16, 2005)

I started the pc it boots up and I wait ant its asking me to put in the date and month.so I really cant cause I don`t know what date to really put..So I did the DEL/CTR/ALT and got the Bio setup programs-AMI bios Utilities..

Standard Cmos setup
Advanced Cmos setup
Advance chipset setup
Auto Config with bios defaults
Auto Config with power on Default
Hard disk Utility
Write to Cmos and exit
Do not write to Cmos and exit.

before I did the DEL/CRT/ALT ..I caught a glimps of something saying..Trident TVGA-Bios C2.11
1024k VGA mode
Copyright 98-90 tridend microsystem inc
Copyright 88-90 Quadtel Corp..

This is my nieghbors pc.I know this old pc works.I dont see no seriel # on it just the PC brand inc on the front and back.I think this pc is like 12yrs old cause it has this huge floppy on it.lol.


----------



## Surreal2 (May 21, 2005)

Enfrcr911 said:


> I started the pc it boots up and I wait ant its asking me to put in the date and month.so I really cant cause I don`t know what date to really put


If it's a very old PC the cmos battery might have died. When the PC asks you for the date all it wants is today's date...then it'll probably ask you to enter the time...again, that means the current time. Try entering those details and see what happens next.


----------



## Dan Penny (Mar 25, 2005)

Type time/? and date/? at the command line and it will provide you with the syntax for entering these. If the battery still has a bit of life it will charge while the system is powered on, and retain the info once off, so you're not prompted again on the next power on/boot.


----------



## Enfrcr911 (Jun 16, 2005)

getting close but no reboot.I`ve corrected and put in the last time the pc was use.Date05/05/91 time 3:31:51 and the entered VER,I got inlt that MSDos Version 6.00..WINVER didn`t work.Autobat exe,scanreg/restore..WIN plus WINDOW didnt do much.Dont know what other commands to add.But I~m close...thanks.


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

It's entirely possible that there's no Windows on that computer... DOS 6 only.


----------



## Surreal2 (May 21, 2005)

If you get to a prompt after entering date/time (it doesn't have to be the last date the computer was used, just put the current date/time) then:

If the prompt shows anything after the C:\> type in:

cd\

and hit the enter key...this will get you back to C:\>

Now type

dir

and hit the enter key and you'll get a list of all the directories and files. If there are more than will fit on one screen and it scrolls too fast to read then type

dir/p

and it will display the results a screen at a time (pressing any key causes the display to scroll up to the 'next' page).

If you only want to see which directories are on the computer, then after the C:\> type

dir *.

(that's dir then a space, then the 'wildcard' star sign followed by a fullstop). This will list just the directories (again, you can type

dir *./p

to see a screen at a time).

If windows is loaded you'll see a directory named Windows.


----------



## Enfrcr911 (Jun 16, 2005)

Surreal ...dir did give me this.

Volume of C-has no label..Volume SN is 121E-11FD
Directory of C

dos 03-04-95 1:43p
Excel same date+time
Mobil same 
Windows Same
Winword--same
Math 07-25-95 1:58p
Command com 52925-05-10-93 time 6:00a
Epicpin 4-11-96 7:44a
Epicpimf 7:12:96 6:10p

11 files - 52925 bytes
113246208 bytes free...


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

OK... try typing *CD WINDOWS* and then hit "Enter". The prompt should now read *C:\WINDOWS>*
Now, type *WIN* and hit "Enter"...


----------



## Enfrcr911 (Jun 16, 2005)

thanks guys.I`m just gonna quit on this pc..It`s got to be a 2000 or NT up grade but .I`m gonna return it to my neighbor.There not asking for it.but.the new current time is invaled..thanks brush cd windows word ,but the WIN didn`t after....damm VER 6..This pc might be old like 15 but damm...the neighbor might give it to me so I could pass it on for someone thats is dieing to have a pc..I remember when I had my first pc...

It was a Dreamcast..in 99...then upgrade to a pen 1 for 2?1/2 yrs not funny on dialup.and has been useing pen 1 ..until this year when I got a DELL...

I took a Dim-3000 and made it close to an XPS with assesories..camara,pennocle studio 9.extra inks and bought an norton system that cost 70 and will problably never use..If i can resole my pc,,Crap Why is it,that these old pc.well..lets say.pist the living crap out of us after we give up on a new pc..

I get 1 or 2 old pc a yr.to restart...thats all.


----------



## Surreal2 (May 21, 2005)

Enfrcr911 said:


> but.the new current time is invaled......This pc might be old like 15


You seem to think the date is important. I don't understand what you mean by 'invalid'. As I said earlier in the thread, when the machine boots up and asks you for the date and time it just means that it wants you to enter the current date and time.

If the machine is 15 years old then the CMOS battery inside, which retains the date and time in memory when the machine is switched off, has probably died. This can easily be replaced. In the meantime, you'll have to enter the date and time each time you boot up, which is a pain but it is not an issue that will affect whether Windows can start or not.



Enfrcr911 said:


> thanks guys.I`m just gonna quit on this pc..It`s got to be a 2000 or NT up grade


I assume that typing 'win' after 'C:\WINDOWS>', as brushmaster said, didn't do anything?

Before you give up, when you reach C:\WINDOWS> type 'ver' (without the quotes), which will tell you which version of Windows is on the machine.

I suppose it's possible that you have a Windows directory left over but that Windows itself has gone...if you type 'dir' after C:\WINDOWS> do you see a long list of items?

Try this first..and post back. If Windows is on the machine then there's still another step we can try (restoring a previous registry) to see if that will help.


----------



## Enfrcr911 (Jun 16, 2005)

the dir and the date thing is ok.anyway I got the C:Windows up and I`m cheaking 4 old notebooks I have to see if I`ve writen down something when I had my old HP.and theses commands didn`t work.
deltree temp
deltrees history
deltree cookold
scan reg /restore
scanreg/restore
himen.sys
dblbuff:sys
ifshlp.sys
setser.exe
autofix.bat
winifgi
winipcfg
cd windows--invalid directory
command>cd windows\command scan reg/restore
debug.exe

thats all I could find in 4 notebooks.and nothing.is there a website that feature promp commands for this old PC brand -pc.


----------



## Enfrcr911 (Jun 16, 2005)

Went to dos at microsoft.com,can`t really find nothing to make this work.besides I don`t like going to much to MS..last month I was there,and accidently DL win 95 to my xp.That was a nightmare to fix.I`m gonna give up..Thanks guys..


----------



## Surreal2 (May 21, 2005)

Just one more thing...what do you see when you type 'dir' after C:\WINDOWS>?


----------



## Enfrcr911 (Jun 16, 2005)

Surreal2 said:


> Just one more thing...what do you see when you type 'dir' after C:\WINDOWS>?


 OK THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS,when I turn on the pc.It loads up....The D-Drive Failure...Press F1 to continue.

I get the sys configuration stats..under that I get Starting MS-DOS,Then its asking me to put the Date/month/Time that works..I have to update to current time when turing it on everytime,after adding the Date/time...I get under that...Microsoft(R) MS-DOS (R) Ver 6,,Copy MS 1981-1993.

I get the :C\ and type in (dir and get this.
DOS - dir 03-04-95 time 1:43p
Excel -dir 03-04-95 same time
Mobil -dir 03-04-95 same time
Windows dir 03-04-95 same
Command com 52592 05-10-93...The rest is on one of my old post.

I type in Cd windows and i get ...:c\WINDOWS>...thats as far as I can go.None of the other commands not ever Win...dont seem to work..its a bad command or file name...what is the right command for this piece of crap.it runs pretty quick.I went to MS.com..I cant find nothing there.win95/98


----------



## Enfrcr911 (Jun 16, 2005)

Surreal2 said:


> Just one more thing...what do you see when you type 'dir' after C:\WINDOWS>?


 the dir info is on one of my other post...


----------



## Surreal2 (May 21, 2005)

Enfrcr911 said:


> the dir info is on one of my other post...


Sorry to be thick but I can't see this info...can you say the date/time of the post that includes it.

To summarise, what I need to know is what happens if you get to the C:\WINDOWS> prompt and type

ver

Also, from the same C:\WINDOWS> prompt, what happens when you type

dir


----------



## Enfrcr911 (Jun 16, 2005)

ver I get nothing and the dir`s from this this post gave me the same thing.I`m gonna give this pc back to my nieghbor let him fix it.its been sitting in my house for 2 months.thanks guys..


----------

